# Phoenix Suns @ Washington Wizards



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (16-10)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 






 * @*














* Washington Wizards* *(12-14) *​*Wizards Roster**
Wizards Stats* 
​




*Dec 28th, 7:00PM ET/4:00PM PT - MCI Center - Washington, D.C​ *


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the Suns'll take this one, since they're probably pissed about the way that last game ended against the Wizards. Besides our bench stepping up the way they always do now and Steve and Marion's normal production, we're going to need to REBOUND the BALL consistently to win this game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Suns will win this because of we'll have are normal starting lineup.

Nash
Bell
Marion
Diaw
Kurt.


We should be better at rebounding and win this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wizards are coming in with 3 game win streak. And one win against us like mentioned. I'm sick of how inconsistent we've been, of course injuries had to do with it but we're 3-5 since our 13-5 start. Hope we come out ready this game.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh my god that Matrix alley-oop dunk was Sensational. :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

James Jones for 3. back to back. 74-72 Suns. Wiz had a 9 pt lead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 78-76 at the end of 3. 


I'm listening to this on ktar. I wish I could have seen that Matrix alley-oop. Sounded good from what they said.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

what the **** is it with the Wizards? They're up 83-78. 8:51 is left.

Arenas isn't even playing well, 5-18 for 12 pts. Butler has 20 but 4 fouls and has had to sit out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stay on your ****ing feeet Shawn. God mother****ing damnit. Quit getting fooled every ****ing time someone puts a fake up. Just put a goddamn hand up.


Then he comes around and gets a jam. Ok don't say on your feet then on offense.


Atkins for 3. but Jones comes right back for 3. he is on fire tonight from 3.


Jones gets the board (that's 7). Marion fouled and scored. We can get back within 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the score inside. 100-99. Suns up. TO Wiz. 1:11 left in the game. It was back and forth trading baskets till we got a stop and then thats when Nash scored.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW, what a turn of abouts. I believe it(listening to it on radio, things go fast) Arenas to the hoop, missed, got it back, blocked and Bell getting on the floor and then Marion with the dunk. 28 pts for him. Suns up 3 .102-99. 25 secs left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Arenas for 3. Missed. rebound Bell. and they called a foul on Diaw. What the ****? He wasn't even in the play. Commentators are mystified. Wiz ball. 


Butler missed a 3. 7 secsleft in the game. foul by Wiz on Nash. It's over.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They actually had a foul to give. Diaw to Nash. FTs coming up to ice it.

Suns win 104-99.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I just love it when Arena stinks it up in the final minute. Hmmm, 7-23. He heh heh.

Nice win in the final couple minutes by the Suns. Nash and Marion had exceptional games, and even though Diaw had an off shooting night, he put up a good overall game. Congratulations, guys. I think that you covered the vBookie spread for me.

G-Force


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That was to close for my likeing.


Suns seem to let all the scrubs beat them. (Eton, Atkins,)

And they didn't rebound that well. But better then the last meeting.


Steve was huge. He made smart decisions down the stretch and thats why hes the Suns MVP. 



Marion also played like a stud. I hope he makes the all-star team, hes so fun to watch.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hated when Arenas was hitting every shot last meeting.

I knew he wasn't that good of a shooter - more of a streaky shooter.


But I loved when he couldn't buy a basket.......That was nice.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> That was to close for my likeing.
> 
> 
> Suns seem to let all the scrubs beat them. (Eton, Atkins,)
> ...



Wiz have those big bodies that we don't match up well against. Glad we don't have to see them again though. If Arenas was hitting, we'd prolly lose.

I love Marion. And I've said it a few times, Marion won't be apperciated by the general fan till he's gone. He didn't rebound that well tonight but scored, which helped. He'll probably make the all star game as a reserve though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I just love it when Arena stinks it up in the final minute. Hmmm, 7-23. He heh heh.
> 
> Nice win in the final couple minutes by the Suns. Nash and Marion had exceptional games, and even though Diaw had an off shooting night, he put up a good overall game. Congratulations, guys. I think that you covered the vBookie spread for me.
> 
> G-Force



Good to see you posting here again. You should post more often haha.


Got something against Arenas? lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Arenas was actually catching his shot in the final minutes.


He was like 2-3 in the final 1:30


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, Arenas is a streaky shooter...just like any other big scorers. Too bad he didn't have it in this game but his teammates are certainly on fire. It's not a bad trade off. Wizards didn't lose this game 'cause Arenas couldn't shoot well. That's not a good excuse. Arenas did have great defense and nice assists. 


The game was so tight. We had great defense and 4th quarter execution and we won by a little. I was VERY ANGRY at our "big" guys 'cause Wizards seems to be able to grab offensive boards at will. But the reporter just said Wizards is the 2nd best rebounding team in the league??? Ok... I give them that then. 

Nash, Marion and Diaw had an excellent game. James Jones showed us why we DID miss him when he was injured. His size, speed and shooting ability opens up the court for Nash so well. Honestly, I think James Jones will provide more than what Barbosa can. Barbosa is not a good point guard (even Diaw directs better than him). He's become more of a slasher now. He is useful when we can't any jump shots.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> stay on your ****ing feeet Shawn. God mother****ing damnit. Quit getting fooled every ****ing time someone puts a fake up. Just put a goddamn hand up.
> 
> 
> Then he comes around and gets a jam. Ok don't say on your feet then on offense.
> ...



Yeah... I like to point this out too. I think Marion is probably the easiest to "fake" in the league. I don't know how many times Dirk has lured Marion to jump. I saw the camera pointed at D'Antoni and I think he was telling Marion to "think" before he jumps? lol The opponent seems to know how to get him in foul trouble.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Arenas for 3. Missed. rebound Bell. and they called a foul on Diaw. What the ****? He wasn't even in the play. Commentators are mystified. Wiz ball.
> 
> 
> Butler missed a 3. 7 secsleft in the game. foul by Wiz on Nash. It's over.


You should be glad that you didn't watch this. I was cursing like hell. This is one of those WTF CALLS  with only 20s left in the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad we didn't let the ref ruin it for us.

When they show the replay, Diaw wasn't even involved. If anything, it was Bell jumping forward to grab the ball It's a tight situation and I just don't think the ref should call this kind of BS with 20s left. That's like a total home court advantage.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it's quite remarkable of the turnaround from this season from to last for Diaw when you can say 12, 8, 6, and 2 is kind of a down game for him. I mean I absolutely love this guy... he brings so freaking much to the table. I honestly believe the guy is capable of putting up 18+ points a game but he just doesn't trust his offensive skills enough yet... however the cool thing is I think he's starting to buy into it. He has the potential to be one of the best players on the team. 

Marion pulled us through with his scoring... probably a lot of it thanks to Nash's 16 assists on the night. Jones provided the necessary spark for us to prevail. Great game guys.

I think the loss to Barbosa is tougher on the team than meets the eye. First of all we haven't exactly played super great ball without him and secondly four of our five starters are playing 38+ minutes which needs to be lowered a little bit. When he gets back finally I'm going to be very happy. The guy was having a MIP kind of season when he went down and hopefully he can continue that when he gets back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well we went on that 9 game win streak w/o Barbosa didn't we? but yeah he is vital. we cant continue to do that well, as it's shown with other injuries too.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Good to see you posting here again. You should post more often haha.
> 
> 
> Got something against Arenas? lol


I have been absolutely slammed at work lately - I am just now getting out of work now. These days it is all that I can do to keep up with the Sonics.


----------

